
New Cryptocurrency Exchange in Canada - PamBitvo
We are a new Canadian crypto exchange (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bitvo.com&#x2F;), designed to make buying cryptocurrencies faster and easier than ever before. We’re so confident in this that we’re offering the Bitvo Same Day Guarantee, which refunds fees if customers don’t experience instant account set up, same day processing of deposit and withdrawal transactions and access to live customer support 24&#x2F;7.
======
spraveenitpro
Do you see actual BTC usage in the retail space in canada soon?

